# Maquina para realizar mediciones



## xxchichoxx (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola que tal?
Tengo una necesidad, y quisiera que me recomiendoen alguna manera para hacerla si es que pueden

Necesito una "maquina o dispositivo" para medir piezas de metal, en determinados puntos, en dimensiones de espesor largo ancho alto. 

No tengo idea ni como asi que cualquier ayuda me viene bien. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 24, 2008)

> ..Necesito una "maquina o dispositivo" para medir piezas de metal, en determinados puntos, en dimensiones de espesor largo ancho alto



Un calibre?


----------



## diedelamo (Jul 25, 2008)

jajaja


----------



## xxchichoxx (Jul 26, 2008)

no, sino una maquina donde meta la pieza y me diga cuanto mide, algo mas rapido que un calibre


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 26, 2008)

xxchichoxx dijo:
			
		

> no, sino una maquina donde meta la pieza y me diga cuanto mide, algo mas rapido que un calibre


Entiendo... Una maquina para que un tonto le tire cualquier tipo de pieza y le devuelva las dimensiones --> Despertate, eso *no existe*.

Para elegir un elemento de medicion se necesita conocer:
- Su geometria aproximada.  No es lo mismo medir algo recto que convexo, concavo o irregular.
- Sus dimensiones aproximadas. No es lo mismo medir 0.05mm que 2m.
- El error de medicion admisible. No es lo mismo medir un eje al que se le va a clavar un ruleman (0.01mm) que medir un pedazo de fierro golpeado para saber si es standard de 25 o 30mm (tolerancia 1mm).

En cuanto a la rapidez de medicion, hay que especificar el tiempo admisible por pieza y la calificacion de la persona que hace la medicion, porque si es un inutil, medira mal y jamas se dara cuenta. 
Un proceso que necesite una medicion cada 2seg *debe* ser totalmente automatizado, mientras que uno que basten una 3 medidas dimensionales por minuto puede ser totalmente manual.


Si queres ver diferentes _maquinas o dispositivos para medir piezas de metal_ revisa las paginas de fabricantes como Mitutoyo o Starrett
http://www.mitutoyo.com/
http://www.starrett.com/index.cfm


----------



## xxchichoxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Bueno, en mi caso las mediciones que necesito relizar no son tan especiales como para que un calibre no las pueda hacer. El problema, es que la medicion es un sector en el cual se "estanca" el proceso de trabajo, por eso necesito, aunque sea una idea para mejorar esta etapa, hacerla mas rapida.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Ayudaría conocer:
1) ¿ Que cosa quieres medir ?
2) ¿ Con que precisión ?
3) ¿ En que medio ambiente ?

O el proyecto es "Secreto" y no se puede divulgar detalle alguno


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2008)

xxchichoxx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, en mi caso las mediciones que necesito relizar no son tan especiales como para que un calibre no las pueda hacer. El problema, es que la medicion es un sector en el cual se "estanca" el proceso de trabajo, por eso necesito, aunque sea una idea para mejorar esta etapa, hacerla mas rapida.
> Gracias



mas personal y mejor pago podria servir ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 27, 2008)

xxchichoxx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, en mi caso las mediciones que necesito relizar no son tan especiales como para que un calibre no las pueda hacer. El problema, es que la medicion es un sector en el cual se "estanca" el proceso de trabajo, por eso necesito, aunque sea una idea para mejorar esta etapa, hacerla mas rapida.


Ya llevas tres mensajes y todavia no dijiste nada util. Mientras no se sepa algo sobre la pieza y el proceso no puede darse ninguna opinion.
Evidentemente, el principal obstaculo del proceso sos vos...


----------



## xxchichoxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Es muy simple, necesito realizar mediciones de piezas de hierro, no puedo especificar no por que sea un archivo secreto, sino simplemente porque no es un unico tipo de pieza, lo que puedo decir es que tienen un rango de 1 metro de alto por 20 cm de ancho y como mucho 5 mm de espesor. Las mediciones se hacen en un taller cerrrado. Hasta ahora se hacen con calibre  pero como es muy lento estoy buscando otra manera de hacerlo, por eso es que les pido que tiren ideas. gracias


----------



## xxchichoxx (Jul 28, 2008)

error mio no sosn de hierro sino de aluminio


----------

